# MA State police intermitten academy at Framingham State college



## richie28

Does anyone have info on this training?


----------



## fscpd907

It was held last December - January.


----------



## richie28

I heard their having another the end of April at FSC.


----------



## fscpd907

richie28 said:


> I heard their having another the end of April at FSC.


I am sorry my friend but you were given bad information.


----------



## areg84

No, he wasn't given bad info.

I'm willing to bet he is in the 211th MP BN, as this info was handed down to us the other night. I saw the notice myself.


----------



## fscpd907

Its not going to be in April.................If they hold another class it will not be until June or July.


----------



## DOD/272

What exactly does that course do for you?


----------



## csauce777

I believe (but may be wrong) that the course only helps add the R/I required training hours to get your SSPO waiver if you already have an associates or bachelors degree. It does not take the place of the SSPO academy, only aids people seeking SSPO waivers.

That reminds me...Was I reading correctly that the SSPO waiver requirements have changed from R/I + Associates degree to R/I (120 hrs) + another 180 hrs of training for a total of 300 hrs of training? I have a PDF file that indicates this. From what I have read, it looks like you can gain the remaining hours through associates degree (60 hours) CPR/AED/FR (32 hours) etc. There appears to be no more just R/I and Associates/bachelors degree to qualify. Anyone have more info on this? I still see people advertising on job posts that they require R/I + associates/bachelors degree.


----------



## areg84

So yea, once again. It is the end of April. This was sent out to us.

"Please let the soldiers within your platoons know that if they put there
names on the list that was in the orderly room for the Reserve
Intermittent class then they are good to go....any one else who might be interested in going should be able to do it on a walk on basis the class starts on 23 April at Framingham State College from 6:00pm to 10:00pm...... the exact building is unknown at this time but as soon as I know I will put it out.."


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

There is nothing like the 11th hour academy!!!


----------



## Vader

Who are the instructors for this reserve class???


----------



## pahapoika

don't know , but heard the state is doing reserve intermittent training now for some small departments. is this something new ?


----------



## StevenLane

Vader said:


> Who are the instructors for this reserve class???


MSP Academy Staff


----------

